# Fatty taste question



## tlhiv (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had my homemade smoker for several months now and have smoked several pork shoulders, a couple of briskets, a turkey, and even a meatloaf.  I have not yet attempted a fatty, and I would like to try my hand at it.

I am a huge beef fan, and I love ground beef in virtually all its forms.  However, meatloaf is not something that excites me at all.  I  tried (as previously mentioned) smoking a meatloaf hoping that I would come to appreciate this dish more, but it really didn't do that much for me.

Now my question is how does a traditional ground pork sausage fatty compare (in taste, texture, etc.) to a meatloaf?  I'm very interested in creating a breakfast fatty with scrambled eggs, cheese, onions, and peppers with a nice bacon weave, but I'd like to know what to expect before getting my hopes up


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 1, 2009)

Just go for it, lol.  I love the breakfast fatties.   The only way you are going to know if you will like something is either having someone else give you some or do it yourself.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey TLHIV,

One of my favorite things is a simple chub of sausage unwrapped and smoked (A/K/A a naked fattie). It is just like you would expect, the texture of sausage, only smoked. Meatloaf usually has a bunch of fillers and binders in it, and the texture is much softer. 

If you do a filled fattie, the outer sausage will be nice and firm as it cooks and renders, but usually the filler is much softer and if you choose the right ingredients, will only enhance the smoked outer shell and bacon wrap.


----------



## pignit (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't compare the taste of a fatty to that of a meatloaf unless of course you made a meatloaf fatty. Go for it. Just don't make it with stuff that goes in meatloaf.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

Like BBq said a meatloaf has alot of fillers in it so it will be alittle softer then a fattie. You just need to make a fattie (the breakfast is most popular) around here but the fillings are as big as the mind that creates them. But all you have to do is make one there's not alot to lose maybe alittle sausage and acouple of eggs but I wil tell you this "one cooked is one hooked" smoke it and find out for yourself.


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate to admit this one here, but I'll throw my two cents out there just to play devil's advocate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have only made 2 or 3 fatties, and I didn't really go wild over them.  They were ok, but I REALLY just like smoking a "chub" of breakfast, sage or country sausage - and then using THAT as an ingredient in other dishes.

Of course, you fatty-fans can rest assured that it's probably just a case of, my fatties aren't near as good as yours which HAS to be why I don't dig them as much as some others 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Either way - esperiment and see what you like!


----------



## rio_grande (Sep 1, 2009)

It tastes diffrent but is still good, My first few were with beef. I know they are less sticky, and rolling them is a bit tougher, but still doable, I usually use the clear wrap to pack it all together.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 1, 2009)

You can expect a little piece of smoky heavenly goodness, personally I don't care for meatloaf either but a fattie is so much different in every way, except for shape I suppose.
Try it, you'll love it.


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess since I started making fatties just a few weeks ago, I'm getting good at them and find that as long as you use good ingredients that compliment each other, all seems to work out and have a great flavor. And the presentation of those beautiful slices are a 100 times better than any plated slice of meatloaf. If you like Italian flavors, go with some mild Italian sausage, and then stuff the fatties with mozzarella, pizza toppings of your choice, peppers, onions, mushrooms, etc..... I'm making one of those this weekend.

 I agree, ground beef is harder to work with, but can be done. 

Anyway, get creative and enjoy. I know all the folks I introduced to this thing called a "fattie" have loved it.


----------



## rivet (Sep 2, 2009)

As a fellow meatloaf-hater I can empathize with you! However comma the stuffed-fattie is something completely different and I would refer you to BBQ ENGINEER's post above. He nailed this on on the head better than anyone else.

Give a filled fattie a chance, you will be very surprised.


----------



## tlhiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the info folks.  I'm definitely giving a fatty a try soon.  I think next weekend I'm going to smoke a couple of pork shoulders and a chuckie.  I think I'll put a fatty on at the same time, and that way I'll have breakfast.

Thanks again!


----------



## vegas_frak (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey another Mobile, AL smoker in the house!! That's awesome.

Anyway I love to make the fatties, but my wife and family don't really care for the strong all sausage taste so I cut mine a lot of times half pork and half beef.

I am going to attempt a half turkey half pork one tomorrow for Labor Day cooking out. Thinking of stuffing it with some provolone cheese and some spinach dip.

Anyway enjoy the fatty!! Put up some pics if your rig!

Mark C


----------

